# Clydes vs carbon rigid fork



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Any Clydes running a carbon rigid fork? I recently sold my Stache 5 but now missing the feel of it. Next step is to find out if a fork that could handle my 260 lbs. I m not an aggressive rider, the rubber doesn't leave the ground often. Here's the thing, I will be doing this with a 29er, not sure of brand, just what ever good used deal comes thru if I do it. If it isn't safe I m not gonna buy another bike.

Thoughts.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I should add that I know that the Stache's fork was carbon. I was asking more because of after market forks. Qr vs thru axle.


----------



## LeonD (Dec 26, 2003)

I just purchased a Santa Cruz Highball for on/off road riding. Took off the Fox suspension fork and put on an Enve rigid carbon fork. My initial thought was for some gravel and smooth single track. That was the plan anyways. I ended up doing some rocky/rooty New England single track with the fork.

While it will never be confused for suspension, it was actually a lot better than I thought. If I'm riding with other or for long periods of time, I'll take my full suspension mountain bike. Going it alone or just taking my time, I'd take the Enve anywhere.

For the record, I'm pretty easy on the trails (no air, etc.) and am hitting the scale around 250lb.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Cool, thanks. I ll look that fork up.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

On a side note, found a good deal on a 2011 Trek Paragon, so that will be the guinea pig. The Fox F29 fork will come off.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

A friend of mine is close to your weight, at least he has been at times, and he's been riding a carbon fork for years. The same one. Not a very expensive one I might add, and he bought it used! 

I'm not saying that I would do that ;0) Personally, I'd rather have a decent quality fork but like I say, his fork has not snapped.

Yet...


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I looked at the Enve, nice fork but a lot of money. 

Has anyone had experience with Whiskey forks? The website says no weight limit so that is a plus.


----------



## njSS (Jun 5, 2013)

I picked up a Specialized Crave SL 3 years back with the Chisel carbon fork. I'm around 230lbs and ride rocky, rooty singletrack in NJ/NY fairly aggressively and it's been flawless. At first I was a bit nervous but it's been rock solid and hasn't given me any reason to be scared of it.

I've been between a 15mm Reba and the 9mm carbon fork and can't tell the difference in stiffness between the two, granted every fork is built a little differently.

Singletracks actually did a piece on 9mm vs 15mm on the Whisky forks: https://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/rigid-fork-shootout-qr-open-dropout-vs-thru-axle/

If you're looking at going back to carbon rigid cheap, Specialized has the chisel fork on their site for $185 if the measurements of the fork match your preferred frame geometry.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Cool thx. I have been debating how much difference there would really between the 9mm qr and 15 mm thru. That has been the feet dragging part. Thanks for the link, I definitely check it out.


----------



## LeonD (Dec 26, 2003)

I have a Specialized Crave (or Carve) single speed with the Chisel carbon fork. I've only used it on the Specialized while the Enve I've only used on my Highball. The Chisel is well made. Not as nice as the Enve but it's a lot less money and I wouldn't hesitate using it.

Hard for me to compare the two as the bikes are so different so I won't.

Regarding the Whiskey fork, the shop I got the Enve from had a Whiskey they were selling for little money. It was either taken off a new bike and never used or it was lightly used. It looked very clean. I probably would have gotten it if it was 15mm. My front wheel is 15mm and I didn't want to get a new wheel. I'm not sure if they still have it but if you're interested, let me know and I'll get you their info.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Fuzzwardo said:


> Cool thx. I have been debating how much difference there would really between the 9mm qr and 15 mm thru. That has been the feet dragging part. Thanks for the link, I definitely check it out.


that's not a difficult question: get the 15 thru. There's no reason qrs should even still exist (the qr is 1940s road bike technology, and that's where it belongs). It's getting to the point that qr disc hubs are uncommon. For the life of me, I don't see an advantage to qrs unless you already have some wheels you're really attached to (but most high-end hubs are convertible, so that's not even a good reason).


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I agree. I was just trying to be a cheap ass lol. The suspension fork now has a QR so didn't want to have to change wheelset but I think I found a nice set that will work great for a 15mm thru setup.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Fuzzwardo said:


> I agree. I was just trying to be a cheap ass lol...


The words 'cheap' and 'carbon fork' in the same sentence scare the crap out of me!


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I was referring more to being able to reuse the front wheel. If I was a 150lb guy, I wouldn't be looking into things so much. But since I am a tank, I like the thru axles. I am a huge fan of things that are over built and I am willing to spend the money to get that.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Just to throw some additional input...carbon fork at 260 = no problems. I've had 3 different ones so far on mountain bike and they have all been good to go. A Whiskey No. 9, Niner non-RDO, and currently a Bontrager Bowie. The only one I had issues with was the Niner because it was QR and I'd flex the hell out of it and get a lot of rotor rub. The other two 15mm TA have been plenty stiff and no problems. Every road bike I've owned to date has had a carbon fork as well.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Ended up going with the Bontrager Bowie and it's been amazing for 2 months now. My Paragon is so much fun to ride since I put it on the diet, rigid fork and now a 1x10. I love it.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Awesome....it's a great fork and allows options for up to 3" tires so you really do some different things with it.


----------

